# New symtome



## Tamera (Apr 18, 2004)

Ok the last medicine I was on was Prilosec but I stopped taking it because it stopped working and giving me bad side effects. One of the side effects I noticed was itchy skin and I thought it would go away but I still get this everynow and then. Last nigth I had a really bad episode of IBS and today I notice I started to feel really itchy. What could this be?


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

It could be that you feel run down and then other symptoms start to exacerbate or materialise. I know I can suffer from eczema sometimes.


----------



## smiley (Dec 28, 2004)

I'd recomend asking your GI doc about an antispazmotic med. I'm on Bentyl and Prilosec.


----------



## adp (Nov 5, 2004)

I don't know if eating sugar could produce that dramatic of an effect, but I realized that I used to eat a lot of sugar, and I tended to feel kind of itchy sometimes.I read this book about sugar addiction that said that sugar has side effects like allergies and itchiness.


----------

